# Help to Modify Elegant Beauty Sierra Click



## magpens (Sep 26, 2020)

As far as I know all the Berea Sierra pen kits use a 27/64" brass tube, both the twist versions and the click versions of the kits.
The clicker portion presses into the top end of the brass tube directly.

The nib installation, however, first requires that you press a short ring into the lower end of the brass tube.
This short ring has internal threads.
The nib portion of the kit, which has matching external threads, then screws into the threads of that inserted ring.

I am wanting to know the thread specs, and would appreciate any help in determining this. . I don't have a thread gauge for this purpose.

I have determined that the male threads on the nib portion have an O.D. of 8.7 mm ( or 8.8 ), but I don't know the pitch. . They are single start threads.

Does anybody know the pitch of these threads, please ? . Getting tap and die for the threads is, of course, another issue.

All Sierras that I have worked with use this same construction, so I assume that the threads are the same on all Sierra models.

What I want to do is make a threaded ring for the top end (clicker end) as well, and then thread the clicker portion to match.

By doing this, the barrel of the pen could always be removed by unthreading and could be swapped with a different barrel.
Similarly, the barrel could be reversed end-for-end if that were desirable.

I suppose that I might be able to get the required info by contacting the Berea company, but they might not want to disclose it.
So ... if anybody out there can  help, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Yes, there is an additional problem: - the pre-installed clip would have to be removed and re-installed. . I haven't solved that yet either.

If anybody has any comments on what I want to do, please feel free to express your ideas. . Thank you.


----------



## Mr Vic (Sep 26, 2020)

Thought that they could be coarse or fine thread. Take one to a hardware store. Most have a display fixture that has multiple nuts and threaded studs for determining size/thread pitch.


----------



## howsitwork (Sep 26, 2020)

Mal

I think asking Berea would be your best bet. The threads are fine pitch and doubt they match any nuts but good to try that idea. As you’re not planning to commercially copy them I hope they  wouldn’t  object on sales grounds. Probably a metric fine pitch series ( if the item is for european market ) but not sure of imperial ones in use currently.

If you know a friendly model engineering in Canada try asking them to measure the pitch and thread depth of the nib unit as externals are more readily measurable?

Good luck


----------



## Pierre--- (Sep 26, 2020)

C'mon Mal, a thread gauge is 3 $, don't be cheap!  
I measured the Sierra I got from Berea, it is M.75.


----------



## magpens (Sep 26, 2020)

Pierre--- said:


> I measured the Sierra I got from Berea, it is M.75.



@Pierre--- ..... Are you sure ? . . So that would be a 0.75 mm pitch ?? ... on a diam. of 8.7 mm or 8.8 mm 

Thanks, Pierre !!


----------



## Pierre--- (Sep 26, 2020)

Yes, I was speaking of the pitch.


----------



## magpens (Sep 26, 2020)

Pierre--- said:


> Yes, I was speaking of the pitch.


@Pierre---   Thanks again !!

Actually, I just got home from the tool store .... . Your first reply awaited my return.

Guess what I bought !! . Yeah ! . That's right !! . But it cost me a lot more than $3 !!

I get the same pitch ..... 0.75 mm !!

So, I suspect that most probably, the thread is M 9x0.75 ..... I think I might even have tap/die for that.

EDIT: .... Yeah !! . I do !! . And it seems to fit the male thread on my Elegant Beauty Sierra. . So, next, I will drill a hole and tap it.

I guess the hole size should be 9 - 0.75 = 8.25 mm. . Doubt I have such a bit, but I'll try a bit close to 0.325"


----------



## Pierre--- (Sep 26, 2020)

You could have got it cheaper if you weren't in such a hurry mate, or so patriot. But where do you think your retailer bought it?


----------



## magpens (Sep 26, 2020)

@Pierre---

Hey, man !!! . You shouldn't criticize me first for being too cheap to buy one and next criticize me for being extravagant !!!

Have a heart !!!

This gauge should last me the rest of my life !!! ..... or with a bit of luck, maybe even longer !!!

It will do a large range of thread sizes, in both English and metric ..... and I don't know where it is expatriated from.


----------



## Pierre--- (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## DrD (Sep 27, 2020)

Mal, I've read and re-read your post.  Conceptually I'm with you!  I got just a bit of a sticky problem.  The entire finial assembly is force fit into the barrel tube.  Won't you need to turn down and thread the brass tubing housing the clicker assembly?  If so, will you not first need to completely disassemble that assembly?

Just askin'

Don


----------



## magpens (Sep 27, 2020)

Yes, Don. . I will have to do as you say.

How ? . I don't know details yet !! . I think I can do it, as I have done similar things. . But first, I have to get the blinkin' clip off !!

Thanks for reading my thread and commenting ! .


----------

